
How Much is Enough?: Comcast finds a new way to kill peer-to-peer - naish
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2008/pulpit_20080903_005406.html
======
Protophore
Unless I'm mistaken I don't believe that Comcast even offers a way to track
your usage. How are you supposed to know when you get close to their cap?

~~~
wmf
They tell you to install a monitoring tool.

